# mobile phone charges,best offers



## el88s (4 Oct 2009)

I got my bill from Vodafone. It was 179e. Im on the 400 plan but I send an awful lotta texts (gotta stop,its a kinda addiction).
I wanted to change to another provider as surely I can get a better deal than that. They told me Im in contract till June so Im thinking I should get a pay as you go phone and use that.
Whats the best deals out there at the moment?


----------



## Crunchie (4 Oct 2009)

Have a look at the Callcosts site. It lets you compare the deals from different operators based on your usage.

[broken link removed]


----------



## renno rannes (4 Oct 2009)

Im on the Meteor Surf pack which is €55 and you get 500 mins 500 txts and 1gb data.

Or the other very good one that I may swap to is the Bill Pay Max. Unlimited txts and calls to any network and 1gb data.


----------

